# How to put more than 1 coat of mascara on?



## CheerBear (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey girls,

I was wondering what the steps are for putting on multiple coats of mascara? I don't want it to look goopy or clumpy of course so do you let it dry first or do you just keep piling it on while it's wet? I absolutely have to use an eyelash curler because my eyelashes are so straight and stiff (I'm asian) so should I be curling in between coats?

Sorry for all the questions!! Thanks in advance for any responses =)


----------



## andrrea (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't wait for my mascara to try before putting on a second coat. I don't think it's a good idea to curl your lashes when they have mascara on them.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 6, 2008)

ALWAYS curl before mascara, never after. Curling with it on can break your lashes, it just isn't good for them. I usually curl, then put on a coat or two pretty quickly without letting it dry. Then I let it dry for about a minute and quickly brush on another coat or two and I'm done!


----------



## Lila (Feb 6, 2008)

I curl my eyelashes first and then put on the mascara base, and quickly put on 2 coats of the mascara. Then if I still have time, I use the lash comb to separate the lashes. Never curl lashes after the mascara.. if you want stronger holding power, just use waterproof mascara.


----------



## CHRiiSSYxCURLz (Feb 6, 2008)

dont curl them while its on, its so bad for your lashes, i usually let them dry before i put a second coat on but it depends on the mascara too, some get clumpy and gross and others dont


----------



## luxotika (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree with all the above!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 6, 2008)

As do I. I use the base first and then put on multiple coats of mascara. If the lashes start to clump, I will run an eyelash comb through them.


----------



## CheerBear (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm I always curl my lashes after they're dry...see everytime I try to curl before mascara, it's almost like the mascara is too heavy for it and then it goes straight again =(

Lila, would waterproof help that much?


----------



## SiAnn (Feb 6, 2008)

I know it's bad but I curl my eyelashes after I put on my first coat of mascara for the same reason you stated CheerBear. Waterproof for me makes no difference in holding the curl. Tweezerman makes a great eyelash comb that is awesome for seperating lashes. WARNING, tho, that baby is one sharp tool! If you are not careful you can seriously poke your eye out.


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 6, 2008)

Okay, tilt your head back so you see your lashes - start from the base of your lashes and wiggle the mascara up slowly. I use L'Oreal Telescopic and this mascara coats all of them evenly and longates them at the same time. Plus, if I use this method - I only coat once or twice.

Plus tilting your head back kinda and adding pressure pushing back, it will curl the lashes a bit.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 6, 2008)

For those of you that like to curl after mascara - you might try investing in a heated eyelash curler! They're not much more expensive than a regular one, and they apparently work best on eyelashes that are already mascara-ed.

Because I know what you mean about mascaras sometimes weighing down your lashes and pulling out the curl. But curling after is really only advised with a heated curler because they're made to be used that way, whereas traditional ones when used on mascara-ed lashes can cause breakage, not to mention clumping your lashes together!

Eyelash Curlers - Japonesque At the top of this page is a heated lash curler so you can get an idea of what they look like! I personally haven't tried one (yet!! waiting til I have a job and then getting one ASAP!) but I've heard really good things. They're very popular in Asia, so I've heard, and Asian eyelashes are often notoriously hard to curl!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 6, 2008)

I would never ever curl AFTER mascara. I've had lashes yanked out because the mascara sticks to them and pulls them out. Also, you get mascara all over your curler instead of where you want it, your lashes.

I usually put anywhere between 2 and 5 coats on. I use several different mascaras, you might need to play around with what order you use, because I find some orders will cause clumping, other orders wont, and will lengthen the lashes a lot more.

Best of luck!


----------



## krazykid90 (Feb 6, 2008)

I curl my lashes before putting on mascara. I put on a layer and if necessary brush while it is still wet. After one layer I don't usually have to brush, unless I was being very sloppy. Every day I put a second layer on the outside lashes only and on the outside of my lower lashes. If I have clumps, I get rid of them. If I'm going out for the evening I will put a third layer over all my eye lashes, and by that point I defonitely need to brush, but my lashes look nice and thick.


----------



## makeoverguy (Feb 6, 2008)

Just like painting a wall, allowing to dry between thin coats gets a better coverage and texture. You'll get a better curl if you allow one coat to dry and then curl. Also, after allowing to dry add a light dusting of powder then add another light coat you can really build lashes. Great for evening.

P.S. Never curl right out of the shower, dry lashes with a blow dryer (eyes closed of course), they moisture from being in the shower stays in the lashes longer than you think.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 6, 2008)

don't wait between the coats, depending on which mascara you possess it will dry more or less quickly. if it's clumpy, use a comb or a clean wand to brush your lashes.


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (Feb 6, 2008)

*Here's something I do if I put one too many coats of mascara:*

While your mascara is still wet, dip a clean mascara wand in water. Tap away excess water and lightly wiggle it as if you're applying mascara. Be sure to dip it in the water and rinse it every time you pass it through your lashes. You can also do it with a dry wand and gets rid of the clumps pretty good without having to start over.


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Feb 6, 2008)

I love that last tip by "LivingDeadGirl", that great. I'm going to try.


----------



## tamagnocchi (Feb 7, 2008)

i brush them with a clean dry brush first. after that i curl them, than i use base (spidereyes) and let it dry and then i use mascara, one coat.

it always looked odd on me when i tried to put on more then one coat mascara. so the base is HG for me! it changed a lot


----------



## boopie (Feb 26, 2008)

I've tried this and it really curls the lashes. Run your eyelash curler under really hot water; wipe off the water, check to make sure not too hot, then curl your lashes. The heat really sets the curl! Try it and let me know what you think. It does work for me.


----------



## hanhbossy (Feb 26, 2008)

it dries so quickly. so i just keep on w/ the 2nd one.


----------



## frumwannabe (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybelline makes a Wonder Curl mascara and I think there are other companies that make curling mascaras. That might help your straight lashes, CheerBear.

With love,

Ruthie


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 28, 2008)

I had the same problem with my lashes being flat as hell. I finally figured years ago that no regular mascara actually works on me right no matter what brand it is. I switched to waterproof mascara which solved all my problems. I first place my curler on the base of the lashes and press but not too hard and work my way out pressing the curler on the whole length of the lash, if that makes any sense. I do this several times so it looks natural. I then start with any waterproof mascara at the base and wiggle it a little and work the brush to the tip. I wait for the mascara to dry and then put a brush comb through it to separate the lashes and then reapply mascara. I keep doing this until I'm satisfied with the thickness.


----------



## Fire (Mar 8, 2008)

I invested in a heated eyelash curler, I quit using it--it didn't perform as well as my regular one.


----------

